# 801 Selectomatic



## 2112 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi , Newbie here.

I was wondering how rare is the 801 Selectomatic.

Yes, I chose to forgo the original gold paint.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.Bye
WOW she beauty,anyone be proud to have no matter what color.


----------



## 2112 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks!

Here she is when I drug her home about 11years ago.


----------



## 2112 (Apr 15, 2011)

I am hoping someone here can help with carburetor adjustment as well. 

Is the needle adjustment at the bottom of the carb body my air/fuel (richness) adjuster?


----------



## redrooster (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you get the chrome work done? that is one sweet looking tractor!


----------



## 2112 (Apr 15, 2011)

A place called metal finishing in Spokane Washington. I can dig for their # but I bet you have someone local who can do it too. Thank you BTW.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

2112 that is a very nice job you've done on the girl, I am too busy at the moment but will get mine cleaned up a lot more. But I am jealous.
Cheers and welcome


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Sing with me now........She thinks my tractors sexxy.....

Nicely Done. I have always been partial to Fords. Selectomatic that works?? Don't see many on the market. Nice Ride!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

HickoryNut said:


> Sing with me now........She thinks my tractors sexxy.....
> 
> Nicely Done. I have always been partial to Fords. Selectomatic that works?? Don't see many on the market. Nice Ride!


For the five or six people out there that don't know it..... [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYiWgsmxOTo]YouTube - Kenny Chesney- She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy[/ame]


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Tractor Beam, thanks for the link to the song, I hadn't heard it before but thats not surprising I don't pick up FM radio from that far away.
It is a good song and brought a smile to my face (gonna get my wife dancing to it):lmao:
Cheers


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, what a tractor! Welcome! I put turf tires on my 51 8N and love them. I have done some research and have found out guys are putting dual sport motorcycle tires on the front rims (4 X19 ) of the 8Ns. Now I have to go clean the slober off my shirt.:lmao:


----------

